# Nervous system damage



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

FROM FRANK MAGALLANES:

In the past, I covered this topic in my old pira-news2000 email list. Fishman2 reminded that a similar post was made at another message board that was asking about the problem.

In the particular case:

A pirana may have half the body blackened giving it a two-toned appearance. This is most certainly related to nervous system damage and is connected with a type of stroke fish suffer from stress or other condition.

To my knowledge there are no known cures and can lead to mortality depending how bad the damage is.

REF: Goldstien R. PhD, Diseases of Aquarium fishes.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wow that is something I have not yet come across yet in the hobby... thanks for the info though


----------

